# yellow nose?



## javierfajardo121 (Jan 7, 2011)

she has a yellow coloration to her nose, not sure if its disharge or not. she was kinda lame at first (best way to describe it) not jumping around, not binkying. but now shes going nuts everywhere she loves be out and around us, huge change from last week. ive read everywhere else that bunnies tend to get lathargic if they have the sniffles but if anything shes getting more energetic. Im a bit confused lol. im thinking shes getting over what she had before we got her.

PS: 6 week old netherland dwarf. 

Also she's not sneezing coughing, being wierd in any way shape or form, shes eating more now too.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 8, 2011)

Yellow discharge from the nose can be a sign of a pasteurella infection. Has the rabbit been sneezing or had a runny nose? Any sign of watery eyes or matting on the inside of the paws?

If not, keep an eye on her, but she is probably fine. I have noticed a very light yellow/tan tint to the hair right around the edges of the nose on some babies. I think for some, it is from pellet dust or possibly dried formula since it usually disappears after weaning. Rabbits' fur can also become yellow if they are in a rusty cage and rub their nose on it or if a sibling pees on them, etc. So if there are no other symptoms, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2011)

How is the little bunner, 6 weeks is so young. I hope it doesn't have an illness. If you suspect, I'd get to a bet as soon as you can. Hoping the bunner is okay/doing well.


----------



## javierfajardo121 (Jan 9, 2011)

shes acting more and more at home and comfortable/crazy everyday. she learned how to open her door (using a latch type thing) so now we gotta re-rig it so that she doesnt come out while we're asleep lol. im thinking she WAS sick or someone peed on her lol.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 9, 2011)

6 weeks old is VERY young to be away from the mama rabbit... i'd suggest taking her to a vet assap


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2011)

6 weeks is too young to be separated from moma but that is water over the bridge unless you have the doe with you. 

I agree with Oak Ridge on this. 
If it is a budding respiratory infection it is possible that her immune system will be able to fight this off . 

If there is anything at all in her appearance or behavior that changes for the worse and/or she actually has yelow discharge then it is time to take her to the vet. 

be sure to feed her a good quality pellet and an abundance of good quality hay including alfalfa.


----------



## javierfajardo121 (Jan 9, 2011)

@maxysmummy; angieluv

When i got her i got told she was 4 weeks old. ive had her for 2 weeks. so im just going by what i was told. Shes been eating a mixture of timothy/alfalfa hay unlimited and kaytee forti-diet juvenile unlimited as well, i take the carrot thingies out and use them as treats so she doesnt binge on them. I just noticed today when i picked her up to hold her while checking my email that her nose wasnt yellow. She got into her food stash (the closet that holds all her hay/pellets) and 30 minutes later i picked her back up again and her nose was all yellow. i think shes getting this from her food? is that possible?


----------



## Dustiechick (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi! I'm guessing it is the food.. A similar thing happened to me. One time Dustie accidentally got into the altafa treats without me knowing and when I found her with green stuff all over her nose I thought it was an infection but I later found the soposedly unopened bag opened on the floor with a rip on the side and treats missing..


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 10, 2011)

oh man, if you got her when she was 4 weeks i'd suggest keeping a really close eye on her...


----------



## javierfajardo121 (Jan 10, 2011)

@dustiechick ok good that sounds like more of whats happening =].

@maxysmummy well i didnt even think that 4 weeks-6 weeks was too young thats how young chester was when we got him, i figured that was the earliest you can get them. But on the keeping a really close eye on her front, shes either in her cage (9 inches from our bed) or within eye sight at all times either by me or my gf. Started to let her get in and out of her cage today on her own (put the ladder there) and she learned QUICK! so i think it'll be easier now since we dont have to get another bowl to leave out while shes not in the cage, she can just hop back in and take a sip and hop back out. after 4 hours of practice shes still a bit hesitant to run up the ramp, she more or less soldier crawls up it with her left hind leg hanging off in case she slips. its funny. okay that was really long thanks alot for your help btw!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 10, 2011)

In most states it is illegal to sell rabbits before 8 weeks of age because, although they can be weaned earlier, their digestive systems are still developing and being with their mother helps them establish a healthy digestive system. The bacteria that are found in a healthy GI tract of a rabbit have to come from contact with the mother, and they need to be around the mother while they are eating normal food, like hay and pellets, not only milk, because a very different group of bacteria is needed to digest hay and pellets from the bacteria needed for milk digestion. That's why we worry a lot about bunnies taken from their mom at 4 weeks, and partially why it's not legal to sell them before 8 weeks of age.

A lot of this has to do with the rabbit's reproductive strategy--instead of producing a few offspring and putting a lot of effort into each one's success, like we humans do, rabbits produce a lot of offspring and don't put a lot of effort into them doing well. A mother rabbit can wean babies at 4 weeks and immediately have another litter--she can get pregnant on the same day that one litter is born and the gestation period is around 28 days. However, rabbits that get more time with the mother do better.

EDIT: Back on topic, it's totally possible that he got some hay on his nose and that's what the discoloration was. Just keep an eye out and remember that her GI system may be a bit more fragile.


----------



## javierfajardo121 (Jan 10, 2011)

@tony, forgot the camera at work! i want to know a more accurate estimate of her age. dont wanna be telling people shes 6 weeks when she may be more than that. Will defenetely keep everyone posted on if shes acting better or worse.


----------

